# Taurus 809B



## Jumpinjack (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just want to start by saying thanks for all the info on this site. 

I received a nice Christmas gift this year which was the Taurus 809B. I went through quite a few pages here but haven't really seen anyone talking about them. If anyone has one or has shot one what are your thoughts/reviews about the gun? I appreciate any input or advice you have.


----------



## Numbskull (Apr 4, 2011)

*Pleased 809 owner.*

I have the SS version and find that my PT-809 is a very reliable gun. It shoots very good considering I'm fairly inexperienced in pistol shooting. Most of my 3-5 round groupings were 3"-4", with the a occasional sail. I found the DA trigger pull to be heavy but smooth. Not at all stagey or gritty. It has gotten better, with my dry fire practice. The SA is light and crisp, with a short reset. I found double taps to be super easy to do compared to the Glocks and M&P9s I've shot. In the first 100rds I did have 2 failure to fires. Both happened at around the 50rd mark, and both fired on the second DA pull, so I'm not sure if it was a gun or an ammo issue. I had no problems after that so my guess would be ammo. I enjoy the feel and the finish of the 809, and my only complaint is the mag release is a little hidden under the thumb pad. This can make you adjust to use, but it's not that bad. All in all for the money it was a good buy.


----------



## jill52nabi (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice post with knowledgeable information on gun. Thanks for sharing.

New Zealand Tours


----------

